# Win a Nintendo NES Classic Edition



## Petguide.com

​





> Do you remember your first video game console?
> 
> Perhaps it was the Nintendo NES with games featuring furry creatures like Donkey Kong, or Chip ‘n Dale. If either of those sound familiar, it means you were having endless fun with your Nintendo back in the mid-80s-to-early-90s. Oh, what a time to be alive!
> 
> The recent release of Nintendo’s miniature remake of the NES console certainly has us feeling nostalgic for those classic games, and by some holiday miracle, we were able to get our hands on one of these perpetually sold out consoles. Against our better judgment, we decided not to bust open the box immediately and play ourselves — but rather we’re going to make one lucky reader’s holiday seasons a little merrier by giving this thing away!


Read more about the Win a Nintendo NES Classic Edition at PetGuide.com.


----------

